# Install-Clean-Install



## kuze (Aug 25, 2011)

While installing using ports (make install clean), the dependencies are auto installed. 
And, it seems the cleaning happens only after all the things are installed.

Due to low disk space, i need to ask is there any way to (auto)clean after each dependency gets installed?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 25, 2011)

If you have an attached (2nd) disk, you can use WRKDIRPREFIX to avoid running out of space sometimes.  If a package's options would suffice, one can install from packages. One can '# script ' an install and examine the output file for dependencies to remove the work/ directory from. One can delete the distinfo file from /usr/ports/distfiles. Howsoever, the following would suffice maybe 
	
	



```
portmaster -d -B -P -i category/port
```
 ... perhaps if you post your df or  sysutils/cdf , type of disk etc someone may have other suggestions.  Don't know of a yes/no answer to the question, having avoided the "clean" ever since using freebsd, just scripting it or manually removing the work directory (an alias) etc etc.


----------



## kuze (Aug 25, 2011)

I am confused... will 'portmaster -d -B -P -i category/port' auto clean recursively after each dependency is installed?

Let me further explain my query, if i cd a port and hit make install clean, it will auto resolve the dependencies & install the required package. However, while it is resolving the dependencies, since i have a basic install, the number of dependencies & the size consumed after each ones compilation is large. So, is there a way by which, when a dependency gets installed, it is cleaned before going over to the next dependency.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 26, 2011)

It will clean the "port", and all but the latest distfile. (Btw , your command is not installing a package, which are upstream, already compiled.) In answer to your last question, maybe you are wanting a command somewhat like (as an example) 
	
	



```
portmaster -d -B -P -i devel/libevent2 sysutils/tmux
```
 will save space by 1... using packages if available 2... cleaning libevent2 before the build of tmux, which depends (if selected) on libevent2.


----------



## kuze (Aug 27, 2011)

I am currently resolving an issue of interrupted installation.

Will postback after trying out your suggestion. Thanks!


----------

